# Hohner Hoodoo Box



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I stumbled upon something quite interesting

Hoodoo Info
http://www.hoodoobyhohner.com/

Hohner Hoodoo Box @ Guitar Center
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Hohner-Hoodoo-Box-5W-Harmonica-Tube-Amp-481664-i1380883.gc

Cheapest place
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_05286818000P


Seems like a Gibson Goldtone JR / Fender Champ 600 type amp
But look at the knobs you get on this thing!
Plus it is three tubes 

*Hand-wired* 5W Class A amp designed specifically for harmonica - but I wonder what this would sound like for guitar? Or I wonder if there are any mods that could make it a guitar amp.

The price seems really good for what you get


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

I was fooled into thinking that was Sears Canada... 
In CDN dollars that's about $320... for $150 or so more I could pick up a good Traynor YBA-1A or a Garnet of some sort. While the Hohner IS interesting I like my other used options in that price range.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

One of the criteria for the amp that I am looking for is that it is a 5W tube.

The Traynor YGA-1 Tube combo (1x15") is big and too loud and you are comparing an orange to the apple that I presented.

I spoke to Jeff at Wilson Music Services in Newmarket. 
He has one for sale. He says that it is made in China.

What I find interesting is that it has the following:

1. 3 tubes - EL84 powered; 1 X 12AX7 & 1 X 12AU7 (most 5w tube amps have two tubes)
2. Gain
3. Reverb

The Fender Champ 600 has One 12AX7 tube and One 6V6 tube
The Gibson Goldtone Jr has one EL84 power tube and one 12AX7 preamp tube

With the extra preamp tube - how will the sound be?


----------

